# Lui è sposato. Perchè proprio a me?!?



## GreenEyes84 (5 Dicembre 2009)

*Lui è sposato. Perchè proprio a me?!?*

*Lui è sposato.. perchè proprio a me?*

non voglio vittimizzarmi (ci mancherebbe!!!), non cerco comprensione.. puntualizzo cmq che nonostante tutto con la persona in questione non c'è mai stato nulla, di fisico.. no, non solo non siamo stati a letto insieme.. ma non ci siamo neanche sfiorati sebbene una sera, dopo tanta resistenza, ho accettato il suo invito a uscire insieme! dopo questo primo incontro, mi sono allontanata, non perchè lui non mi piacesse ma.. forse in me si è scatenato un meccanismo di auto-difesa.. generato dal fatto che in questa storia, soprattutto a lungo termine, non ci vedevo nulla di positivo perchè, diciamocelo, l'amante perde sempre! cmq sia.. durante questo periodo di distacco, lui non ha mollato la presa, anzi, mi ha scritto una lettera in cui mi dichiarava di aver perso la testa per me (strano, mi sono detta, visto che di concreto, ripeto, non c'è stato nulla).. vabbè in breve, ultimamente ci siamo risentiti e, tra una chiacchiera e l'altra, è riaffiorata l'idea di rivederci.. domani sera!!! il problema è che sono tentata ad acconsentire.. ma sento.. che sto facendo un grande errore.. per me, per lui, per sua moglie, per le sue bambine.. io ho 25 anni, lui 40, l'età non mi spaventa.. sono terrorizzata piuttosto dall'eventualità di ritrovarmi in un casino apocalittico.. e allo stesso tempo sono fortemente attratta da tutto ciò.. pardossale, no?? so già che molti di voi mi giudicheranno, ma posso garantirvi che nella vita MAI DIRE MAI.. lo dichiara a gran voce una che fino a poco tempo fa puntava il dito contro questo genere di situazioni e che adesso invece ci si sta ritrovando con tutte le scarpe!! se volete, insultatetemi.. chiedo però sincerità.. odio il finto perbenismo, i bigotti e i falsi religiosi.. cerco consigli onesti, di cuore, magari anche "bastonate" se possono servire.. ma sempre rispettandoci e con educazione..  grazie a tutti anticipatamente!


----------



## Magenta (5 Dicembre 2009)

Ciao, benvenuta.
Mi dispiace essere proprio io la prima a rispondere perchè non potrò consigliarti di uscire con lui e goderti questa cosa.
Io ti direi di conoscere qualcuno che sia libero, non importa l'età, se 25, 33, 40, quello non ha importanza alcuna. Ti direi che è importante il fatto che questa persona che troverai non debba avere vincoli come una moglie e soprattutto dei bambini.
Deve essere tutto per te.
Perchè tu non meriti briciole di matrimoni altrui. Tu ti meriti una pagnotta intera, come ce la meritiamo tutti.
Certo lui avrà un matrimonio ormai agli sgoccioli, oppure con la moglie non c'è più intesa su nessun piano, certo resta con lei solo per le bambine perchè altrimenti lei non gliele farebbe più vedere etc etc...
Ma obbiettivamente ragazza mia te la senti di metterti in una situazione del genere? Dove non ci sono Natale da passare assieme, nè vacanze, nè cene se non clandestine e in locali lontani mille miglia per non farvi beccare? 
Non ti conosco ma penso che nessuno voglia questo dalla vita, quindi non penso tu lo voglia.
Se vuoi uscire a cena con lui vai, nessuno ti ferma. Anche perchè una cena è per l'appunto solo una cena, se tu vuoi che sia così.
Poi dicci.
Che qui non si giudica.
E' che siamo tanti, con tanti caratteri e tante esperienze più o meno bruttine alle spalle. Ma ascoltiamo e consigliamo volentieri.


----------



## aristocat (5 Dicembre 2009)

*stop and stare*

Ciao GreenEyes
qualunque cosa leggerai sul tuo caso da parte di tutti noi, ti consiglio di lasciarla "decantare", se vuoi puoi anche non risponderci per forza.
Già non sarà stato facile parlare di questa tua storia; figurati dare risposte "a caldo" alla valanga di post che verranno avanti in questi giorni..
Riflettici tanto, il più in solitudine possibile...prenditi il tuo tempo.
un abbraccio

|_


----------



## Lettrice (6 Dicembre 2009)

Capisco l'attrazione, se c'e' anello o non anello (anche se l'anello spesso tira piu' di un carro di buoi), e' difficile ignorarla.
L'unico consiglio per esperienza e' molla l'osso appena puoi!
A nessuno piace mangiare avanzi, una relazione con un uomo sposato e' come mangiare avanzi:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (6 Dicembre 2009)

Ciao Green Eyes, l'hai letta giusta la prima volta: l'amante perde sempre. Tanto piu' se giovane come te, con tanto meno da "perdere" di lui (moglie, figli, status, abitudini).

Se lascia moglie e figli è uno sciagurato, se non le lascia un'opportunista.

In entrambi i casi, nessuno vince.

Sei ancora in tempo, non cedere. Trovatene uno libero. Va bene provare tutte le esperienze, ma questa è come l'eroina: non è una bella esperienza. Fa un sacco di male. GARANTITO.

Auguri, forza!


----------



## astonished (7 Dicembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta.
> Mi dispiace essere proprio io la prima a rispondere perchè non potrò consigliarti di uscire con lui e goderti questa cosa.
> Io ti direi di conoscere qualcuno che sia libero, non importa l'età, se 25, 33, 40, quello non ha importanza alcuna. Ti direi che è importante il fatto che questa persona che troverai non debba avere vincoli come una moglie e soprattutto dei bambini.
> Deve essere tutto per te.
> ...


Ciao GreenEyes84,
come ti ha già detto chi mi ha preceduto, in queste storie una volta entrati (e tu mi sa che ci sei già dentro, almeno con la testa) ci si fa male. Fidati, io ti parlo non da traditore ma da uomo di 40 anni esatti sposato fino a pochi mesi fa, ora separato perchè non ho tollerato la relazione extraconiuale di mia moglie: di certo la mia è una storia diversa da quella in cui potresti trovarti tu ma in comune può avere le ceneri che ne deriveranno. Ci saranno solo macerie e niente rimarrà in piedi perchè, fidati, prima o poi a qualcuno di voi scapperà il polso e verrà a galla la verità. 

I sentimenti sono molto importanti e vanno assecondati ma sono anche molto difficili da decifrare per cui prima di imbarcarti in questa avventura chiediti cos'è veramente a stimoltarti: è l'ebrezza di fare qualcosa di "illecito" o sei veramente attratta da lui? Pensa pure che le belle parole che riserva per Te sono sottratte alla moglie ed un uomo o donna che sia nella posizione di persona sposata non dovrebbe essere sleale nei confronti di chi ha scelto come compagno di vita: poi per carità ci sta tutto, quindi anche questo e non parlo per bigottismo o da tradito; capisco queste logiche ma da persona matura agirei diversamente.

Fai tu ma vacci piano: fossi in te mi dedicherei a qualcuno di libero con cui iniziare a pensare di poter fare qualcosa nella vita anche se sei ancora giovanissima. Non c'è nulla di più interessante di un quarantenne rispetto ad un tuo coetaneo nè tantomeno in uno sposato rispetto ad uno che non lo è, non credere! conosco tanti esempi che potrebbero smentire questi falsi miti: l'età in se non porta necessariiamente nulla di buono se non suffragata dalla sostanza.

Ciao e spero che non tornerai da Noi dicendo che hai ceduto alla prima vera occasione :up:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Dicembre 2009)

GreenEyes84 ha detto:


> *Lui è sposato.. perchè proprio a me?*
> 
> non voglio vittimizzarmi (ci mancherebbe!!!), non cerco comprensione.. puntualizzo cmq che nonostante tutto con la persona in questione non c'è mai stato nulla, di fisico.. no, non solo non siamo stati a letto insieme.. ma non ci siamo neanche sfiorati sebbene una sera, dopo tanta resistenza, ho accettato il suo invito a uscire insieme! dopo questo primo incontro, mi sono allontanata, non perchè lui non mi piacesse ma.. forse in me si è scatenato un meccanismo di *auto-difesa*.. generato dal fatto che in questa storia, soprattutto a lungo termine, non ci vedevo nulla di positivo perchè, diciamocelo, *l'amante perde sempre!* ..........


sacrosanto il tuo meccanismo di difesa
l'amante perde perchè di solito dopo un po' riceve il benservito, ma nei rari casi in cui "vince" oltre all'eventuale senso di colpa si ritrova con una persona di cui sa di non potersi fidare e spesso scopre che passata la situazione di trasgressione non sembra più amore ma un calesse




GreenEyes84 ha detto:


> ............
> mi ha scritto una lettera in cui mi dichiarava di aver perso la testa per me (strano, mi sono detta, visto che di concreto, ripeto, non c'è stato nulla).. ......


io credo che il vero amore abbia una sorta di pudore
chi ama teme di essere ferito nei suoi sentimenti
chi va all'acchiappo sbandiera facilmente sentimenti che non possono essere riti perchè non esistono






GreenEyes84 ha detto:


> ............
> ................sento.. che sto facendo un grande errore.. ........ l'età non mi spaventa.. sono terrorizzata piuttosto dall'*eventualità di ritrovarmi in un casino apocalittico.. e allo stesso tempo sono fortemente attratta da tutto ciò.. pardossale, no??* ..............., ma posso garantirvi che nella vita MAI DIRE MAI.. lo dichiara a gran voce una che fino a poco tempo fa puntava il dito contro questo genere di situazioni e che adesso invece ci si sta ritrovando con tutte le scarpe!! se volete, insultatetemi.. chiedo però sincerità.. odio il finto perbenismo, i bigotti e i falsi religiosi.. cerco consigli onesti, di cuore, magari anche "*bastonate*" se possono servire.. ma sempre rispettandoci e con educazione..  grazie a tutti anticipatamente!


sì lo stai facendo 
soprattutto per te stessa 
e sì
ti ritroverai in un casino inenarrabile sapendo che lo sapevi e ti sarà difficile perdonarti

non stupirti che la situazione ti attragga: clandestinità, tragressione, competizione (non solo con la moglie), prova della tua seduttività...
tutte molle potenti, anche se inconsce

ricomincia a dirti MAI
le bastonate che potremmo darti noi sono nulla rispetto a quelle che ti infliggerà questa situazione


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

ciao occhi verdi.
lascia perdere il marpione, sei ancora in tempo.

sul mi hai fatto perdere la testa, poi... non mi ricordo più in che storia, simile alla tua, ho letto di un tipo che era arrivato perfino a dire alla amante di aver lasciato la moglie per lei.. pensa un po'...
peccato che non era vero niente. la cosa che più mi fece ridere (non della storia ma di quanto stronzo era il tipo) fu che un giorno non so se avesse bucato la ruota dell'auto, ma mi pare di sì, alzando il tappetino per estrarre la ruota di scorta, lei vide, in mezzo agli attrezzi, tutto sporco, il libro che lei gli regalò un anno prima e che lui giurava di tenere sul comodino in camera come una reliquia........:rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (7 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io credo che il vero amore abbia una sorta di pudore
> chi ama teme di essere ferito nei suoi sentimenti
> chi va all'acchiappo sbandiera facilmente sentimenti che non possono essere riti perchè non esistono


quoto tutto.


----------



## astonished (7 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io credo che il vero amore abbia una sorta di pudore
> chi ama teme di essere ferito nei suoi sentimenti
> chi va all'acchiappo sbandiera facilmente sentimenti che non possono essere riti perchè non esistono


Quest tuo post mi ha fatto stringere il cuore, non sai quanto senta mie queste parole; se fossi quì ti abbraccerei.......e questa non vuole essere una dichiarazione d'amore ma una comunanza di vedute che non saprei esprimere che con un abbraccio di solidarietà.

:up:


----------



## GreenEyes84 (8 Dicembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao GreenEyes84,
> come ti ha già detto chi mi ha preceduto, in queste storie una volta entrati (e tu mi sa che ci sei già dentro, almeno con la testa) ci si fa male. Fidati, io ti parlo non da traditore ma da uomo di 40 anni esatti sposato fino a pochi mesi fa, ora separato perchè non ho tollerato la relazione extraconiuale di mia moglie: di certo la mia è una storia diversa da quella in cui potresti trovarti tu ma in comune può avere le ceneri che ne deriveranno. Ci saranno solo macerie e niente rimarrà in piedi perchè, fidati, prima o poi a qualcuno di voi scapperà il polso e verrà a galla la verità.
> 
> I sentimenti sono molto importanti e vanno assecondati ma sono anche molto difficili da decifrare per cui prima di imbarcarti in questa avventura chiediti cos'è veramente a stimoltarti: è l'ebrezza di fare qualcosa di "illecito" o sei veramente attratta da lui? Pensa pure che le belle parole che riserva per Te sono sottratte alla moglie ed un uomo o donna che sia nella posizione di persona sposata non dovrebbe essere sleale nei confronti di chi ha scelto come compagno di vita: poi per carità ci sta tutto, quindi anche questo e non parlo per bigottismo o da tradito; capisco queste logiche ma da persona matura agirei diversamente.
> ...


 

Ciao! mi dispiace per la situazione in cui ti trovi adesso.. immagino non sia affatto facile mandare giù un boccone tanto amaro.. un matrimonio finito male, per qualsiasi ragione, indipendentemente da di chi sia la colpa, è pur sempre un fallimento e in quanto tale ferisce nell'anima.. detto ciò volevo dirti che poi ieri sera non ci siamo visti, lui non si è fatto sentire per ovvie ragioni ed è ricomparso oggi come se niente fosse chiamandomi amore, affermando di essergli mancata e che avrebbe fatto di tutto affinchè domani o dopodomani potesse liberarsi..
sai qual'è la cosa strana di tutta questa storia?! che mi rendo conto della pericolosità della situazione, considerando anche il fatto che entrambi abitiamo nel classico paese in cui tutti si fanno i caxxi di tutti, sono cosciente di stare compiendo un gesto subdolo che potrebbe portare sofferenza a me, a lui e al suo allegro quadretto famigliare.. ma allora mi chiedo "perchè cavolo non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?" eppure non sono una sprovveduta, sono una ragazza piacente e credo anche piuttosto intelligente.. non mi sono mai fatta abbindolare da un paio di moine.. ma con lui è diverso.. dal mio punto di vista questo si chiama masochismo


----------



## Verena67 (8 Dicembre 2009)

Scusa, ma da noi che vuoi, l'assoluzione?
T'abbiamo già detto come andrà a finire.


----------



## GreenEyes84 (8 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma da noi che vuoi, l'assoluzione?
> T'abbiamo già detto come andrà a finire.


no cara, niente assoluzione, anche perchè fondamentalmente, se leggi con un minimo d'attenzione, non sono ancora colpevole di nulla in quanto con quest'uomo non c'è stato nessun contatto fisico! al di là del fatto che il mio argomento mi sembra assolutamente in tema con questo sito, sto educatamente rispondendo a persone che hanno avuto l'accortezza di darmi i loro punti di vista e di raccontarmi le loro esperienze.. dopotutto siamo in un forum in cui si parla principalmente di tradimento.. se a te tutto ciò da fastidio puoi tranquillamente evitare di leggere i miei post.. ciao!


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2009)

Green ti faccio solo una domanda: Vale la pena di farsi questo bagno? 

.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Green ti faccio solo una domanda: Vale la pena di farsi questo bagno?
> 
> .


Bè, ma che ne sa. Lei è giustamente confusa.
Lasciamola leggere tutti i consigli e pensarci con calma, perchè ora sta in una girandola di emozioni contrastanti.
fidati, non è il momento ancora per lei di dare una risposta con il cuore a questa tua domanda.


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bè, ma che ne sa. Lei è giustamente confusa.
> Lasciamola leggere tutti i consigli e pensarci con calma, perchè ora sta in una girandola di emozioni contrastanti.
> fidati, non è il momento ancora per lei di dare una risposta con il cuore a questa tua domanda.


... e chi le mette fretta a Green  la mia piu' che domanda e' un invito a farla riflettere 


.


----------



## Magenta (8 Dicembre 2009)

Da quello che ho capito lui le ha dato buca all'uscita a cena e sta temporeggiando sulla prossima volta che si vedranno.
Mi sa tanto uno di quelli vorrei ma non posso.
La abbindola con le parole, la seduce a parole e se vede che lei sta per accettare si tira indietro lui. Un pò per ricevere delle conferme sul suo status di uomo ancora in grado di sedurre ragazze giovani, un pò perchè mi sa un farfallone stronzo. Che poi sono la stessa cosa.
Penso che lei ci stia pensando seriamente su,da quello che leggo.
Forse non si aspettava le risposte che le abbiamo dato, forse l'abbiamo "salvata"... anche se è un pò arrogante dirlo

Facci sapere!


----------



## GreenEyes84 (8 Dicembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> Da quello che ho capito lui le ha dato buca all'uscita a cena e sta temporeggiando sulla prossima volta che si vedranno.
> Mi sa tanto uno di quelli vorrei ma non posso.
> La abbindola con le parole, la seduce a parole e se vede che lei sta per accettare si tira indietro lui. Un pò per ricevere delle conferme sul suo status di uomo ancora in grado di sedurre ragazze giovani, un pò perchè mi sa un farfallone stronzo. Che poi sono la stessa cosa.
> Penso che lei ci stia pensando seriamente su,da quello che leggo.
> ...


ciao!! eh si.. diciamo che hai afferrato la situzione.. lui fa dei gran "bla bla bla", ma a fatti risolve ben poco.. è anche questo suo atteggiamento poco convincente che mi lascia molto titubante!! l'altra sera mi ha tirato il bidone promettendo però che ci saremmo visti.. domani!! non so che fare!! vado o non vado??


----------



## Magenta (9 Dicembre 2009)

Vai se è un luogo pubblico con una gran uscita d'emergenza ben illuminata.
Non andare se è casa sua, o un albergo, o un qualsiasi posto senza via di fuga.
E pensa ragazza, pensa.
E non alla potenziale rovina del suo matrimonio, ma a te. Soltanto a te e al tuo bene.
A te che sei la persona più importante della tua vita!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Dicembre 2009)

GreenEyes84 ha detto:


> ciao!! eh si.. diciamo che hai afferrato la situzione.. lui fa dei gran "bla bla bla", ma a fatti risolve ben poco.. è anche questo suo atteggiamento poco convincente che mi lascia molto titubante!! l'altra sera mi ha tirato il bidone *promettendo però che ci saremmo visti*.. domani!! non so che fare!! vado o non vado??


 Con cautela. Casomai fatti accompagnare da qulcuno.


----------



## giobbe (9 Dicembre 2009)

GreenEyes84 ha detto:


> ciao!! eh si.. diciamo che hai afferrato la situzione.. lui fa dei gran "bla bla bla", ma a fatti risolve ben poco.. è anche questo suo atteggiamento poco convincente che mi lascia molto titubante!! l'altra sera mi ha tirato il bidone promettendo però che ci saremmo visti.. domani!! non so che fare!! vado o non vado??



	 	 E che ci vai a fare?
 É come sparare sull'ambulanza.
 La tua prossima preda sarà un arzillo ottuagenario desideroso di sparare le ultime cartucce con una generosa venticinquenne?
 Se vuoi mettere a prova la tua seduttività fallo con un trentenne libero e bello.
 È vero, rischi un rifiuto ma potresti anche incontrare l'amore della tua vita.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Dicembre 2009)

GreenEyes84 ha detto:


> ciao!! eh si.. diciamo che hai afferrato la situzione.. lui fa dei gran "bla bla bla", ma a fatti risolve ben poco.. è anche questo suo atteggiamento poco convincente che mi lascia molto titubante!! *l'altra sera mi ha tirato il bidone* promettendo però che ci saremmo visti.. domani!! non so che fare!! vado o non vado??


AHHHH!
Non ti scomodare, veramente! Una persona che tira un bidone non solo non ha alcun interesse nei tuoi confronti, ma e' anche un gran maleducato.
Meglio niente secondo me


----------



## GreenEyes84 (9 Dicembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> Vai se è un luogo pubblico con una gran uscita d'emergenza ben illuminata.
> Non andare se è casa sua, o un albergo, o un qualsiasi posto senza via di fuga.
> E pensa ragazza, pensa.
> E non alla potenziale rovina del suo matrimonio, ma a te. Soltanto a te e al tuo bene.
> A te che sei la persona più importante della tua vita!


cara/o magenta!! si avvicina il grande momento.. a stasera mancano ormai poche ore! il mio stato d'animo è dominato come non mai da emozioni contrastanti.. da un parte sono adrenalinica ma dall'altra completamente KO.. non ti nego che questa volta potrei essere io a tirargli il bidone dell'ultimo minuto.. non per ripicca, ma perchè realmente sento una forza che mi trattiene.. ho tanta paura.. e mi vergogno di dire che il mio timore non è tanto quello di poter soffrire o far soffire quanto l'eventualità di essere scoperta.. dalle mie parti soppierebbe uno scandalo e per i miei genitori sarebbe una delusione insormontantabile


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2009)

*al di là della moralità e degli ideali di vita*



GreenEyes84 ha detto:


> cara/o magenta!! si avvicina il grande momento.. a stasera mancano ormai poche ore! il mio stato d'animo è dominato come non mai da emozioni contrastanti.. da un parte sono adrenalinica ma dall'altra completamente KO.. non ti nego che questa volta potrei essere io a tirargli il bidone dell'ultimo minuto.. non per ripicca, ma perchè realmente sento una forza che mi trattiene.. ho tanta paura.. e mi vergogno di dire che il mio timore non è tanto quello di poter soffrire o far soffire quanto l'eventualità di essere scoperta.. dalle mie parti soppierebbe uno scandalo e per i miei genitori sarebbe una delusione insormontantabile


non è che legga tutta questa passione...se deve essere peccato ne deve valere la pena.
volgi lo sguardo altrove


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Green ti faccio solo una domanda: *Vale la pena di farsi questo bagno?*
> 
> .





Minerva ha detto:


> non è che legga tutta questa passione...se deve essere peccato *ne deve valere la pena.*
> volgi lo sguardo altrove



Appunto! ...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2009)

Quando, un paio d'anni fa, decisi di iniziare una storia con un 40enne che mi tampinava da un bel pò (io 24enne) credevo di poterla gestire.
credevo di sapere cosa volevo: evasione dalla solita brava ragazza.
Quello che ne ho ottenuto è stato diverso.
E lungo.
Lui non mi mentiva. Mai ha proclamato amore. Mai ha promesso di lasciare la moglie per me. E io sapevo che non era amore quel che sentivo.
Ma ho comunque sofferto tanto.
Ci ho ben sbattuto la testa.
Per due anni e più ho portato avanti un'altalena emotiva deleteria e incontrollabile. Mi sono esposta al ridicolo, alle chiacchiere, a problemi sul lavoro. Sul momento mi pareva di essere molto accorta. In realtà rischiavo e stavo male. Anche quando l'adrenalina mi faceva sorridere.
Non punto il dito sul fatto che sia sposato.
Mi chiedo piuttosto se, con onestà, puoi dirci cosa pensi che ne verrà a te.
Io lo vedo. 
Non capirai e soffrirai. Anche se non iniziassi nulla con lui. 
Ma il mio consiglio è di vederlo stasera (in un posto fuori paese, per carità!) e domandarti per tutta la cena 'cosa avrò con lui?' 
Io credo che con onestà e razionalità sarai tu stessa a voler sfuggire alle sue grinfie. E non finire per essere l'ennesima sciocca ragazzina che ha ceduto alle lusinghe fasulle di un traditore seriale. 
Pensa se fosse tuo padre...


----------



## Magenta (9 Dicembre 2009)

Cara Green Eyes, 
quoto in pieno Grande82 e spero che tu vorrai almeno prendere in considerazione i nostri consigli. 
Sinceramente penso che tu non perda nulla lasciando perdere questa storia che ti porterà al nulla.
Gli uomini sposati difficilmente lasciano le proprie mogli per l'amante. Le amanti difficilmente sono contente della loro situazione in quanto amanti. E se anche l'uomo sposato lasciasse la moglie e si mettesse con te (utopia vieni a braccetto con me) tu sapresti che razza di uomo hai davanti. Uno che fra una decina d'anni conoscerà una più giovane e lascerà anche te....
Prospettiva deludente. Ma in questo caso l'utopia è a prendere uno spritz.


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> Cara Green Eyes,
> quoto in pieno Grande82 e spero che tu vorrai almeno prendere in considerazione i nostri consigli.
> Sinceramente penso che tu non perda nulla lasciando perdere questa storia che ti porterà al nulla.
> *Gli uomini sposati difficilmente lasciano le proprie mogli per l'amante. *Le amanti difficilmente sono contente della loro situazione in quanto amanti. E se anche l'uomo sposato lasciasse la moglie e si mettesse con te (utopia vieni a braccetto con me) tu sapresti che razza di uomo hai davanti. Uno che fra una decina d'anni conoscerà una più giovane e lascerà anche te....
> Prospettiva deludente. Ma in questo caso l'utopia è a prendere uno spritz.


Hai detto una grande verita' :up:


----------



## GreenEyes84 (9 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quando, un paio d'anni fa, decisi di iniziare una storia con un 40enne che mi tampinava da un bel pò (io 24enne) credevo di poterla gestire.
> credevo di sapere cosa volevo: evasione dalla solita brava ragazza.
> Quello che ne ho ottenuto è stato diverso.
> E lungo.
> ...


ciao! cosa ne verrà a me?? la risposta è prevedibile: quasi sicuramente niente, se non casini, soprattutto se questa storia si venisse a sapere in giro.. ai miei verrebbe un colpo, nel paese perderei la mia buona reputazione e qualora mi innamorassi di lui rishierei di soffrire molto! forse, alla luce dei fatti, mi sento ancora in grado di affrontare la situazione.. mi spiego meglio.. gli incontri li organizzerei in maniera intelligente (ovvero il più lontano possibile da occhi indiscreti) e cercherei di espormi lasciando da parte i sentimenti, sebbene questi non siano gestibili a livello razionale, lo so! ti chiederai adesso il perchè allora faccio tutto ciò se a priori escludo il legame emotivo.. che dire.. definiamolo auto-difesa! al tempo stesso dichiaro che la mia voglia di stare con lui non è la classica "marachella", almeno da parte mia.. nel senso che sto ragionando molto su questa storia e conoscendomi non fa parte di me espormi così tanto se non ne valesse la pena.. eh si perchè lui, purtroppo, ha da sempre incarnato il mio prototipo di uomo.. colgo l'occasione per rispondere anche a chi, ora mi sfugge il nome, ha detto che non legge nelle mie righe tanta passione.. beh, in effetti in parte è vero, se ci si riferisce al termine passione nel senso sessuale del termine.. probabilmente non andrò a letto con lui, forse mi bloccherò viste le circostanze, ma posso garantire che l'ho desiderato dal primo momento che l'ho visto.. ho fantasticato tanto ma per ovvie ragioni le voglie me le sono sempre fatta passare e sono tornata ogni volta coi piedi saldi a terra.. fin quando un maledettissimo giorno, inaspettatamente, è stato lui a farsi avanti.. e a quel punto.. lì si che è stata dura...:unhappy:


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2009)

GreenEyes84 ha detto:


> ma posso garantire che l'ho desiderato dal primo momento che l'ho visto.. ho fantasticato tanto ma per ovvie ragioni le voglie me le sono sempre fatta passare e sono tornata ogni volta coi piedi saldi a terra.. fin quando un maledettissimo giorno, inaspettatamente, è stato lui a farsi avanti.. e a quel punto.. lì si che è stata dura...:unhappy:


Attenta Green che rischi di farti male...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2009)

GreenEyes84 ha detto:


> ciao! cosa ne verrà a me?? la risposta è prevedibile: quasi sicuramente niente, se non casini, soprattutto se questa storia si venisse a sapere in giro.. ai miei verrebbe un colpo, nel paese perderei la mia buona reputazione e qualora mi innamorassi di lui rishierei di soffrire molto! forse, alla luce dei fatti, mi sento ancora in grado di affrontare la situazione.. mi spiego meglio.. gli incontri li organizzerei in maniera intelligente (ovvero il più lontano possibile da occhi indiscreti) e cercherei di espormi lasciando da parte i sentimenti, sebbene questi non siano gestibili a livello razionale, lo so! ti chiederai adesso il perchè allora faccio tutto ciò se a priori escludo il legame emotivo.. che dire.. definiamolo auto-difesa! al tempo stesso dichiaro che la mia voglia di stare con lui non è la classica "marachella", almeno da parte mia.. nel senso che sto ragionando molto su questa storia e conoscendomi non fa parte di me espormi così tanto se non ne valesse la pena.. eh si perchè lui, purtroppo, ha da sempre incarnato il mio prototipo di uomo.. colgo l'occasione per rispondere anche a chi, ora mi sfugge il nome, ha detto che non legge nelle mie righe tanta passione.. beh, in effetti in parte è vero, se ci si riferisce al termine passione nel senso sessuale del termine.. probabilmente non andrò a letto con lui, forse mi bloccherò viste le circostanze, ma posso garantire che l'ho desiderato dal primo momento che l'ho visto.. ho fantasticato tanto ma per ovvie ragioni le voglie me le sono sempre fatta passare e sono tornata ogni volta coi piedi saldi a terra.. fin quando un maledettissimo giorno, inaspettatamente, è stato lui a farsi avanti.. e a quel punto.. lì si che è stata dura...:unhappy:


 perdonami ma.... 

... già visto, già fatto, e c'abbiamo pure la maglietta!!!:up:

Sai, io penso che tu sia adulta e che farai come vorrai.
Ma mi piacerebbe che ti analizzassi meglio, prima. Come io non ho fatto. Mi son dovuta analizzare durante e dopo. 

Dici che lui incarna il tuo ideale di uomo.... ma nella tua valutazione escludi quello che fa alla sua compagna... alle sue bimbe.... anche a te, mettendoti in una situazione difficile.
Inoltre non valuti questo: il tuo ideale ti darebbe buca? ti metterebbe dopo un'altra? sottovaluta i sentimenti tanto da dire 'ti amo' quando neppure ti conosce bene? 
sai bene (sei sveglia) che lo stai idealizzando perchè in queste situazioni è facile.
Mi e ti domando: perchè ora non ti senti di avere una storia vera?


----------



## Niente è eterno (10 Dicembre 2009)

*Lascia perdere*

Ciao Green Eyes,
avevo deciso di non registrarmi al forum, mi piaceva leggere ma non volevo partecipare.
Dopo aver letto il tuo post però mi sono iscritta, mi sono in qualche modo sentita tirata in ballo e non potevo non dirti quello che pensavo.
Ed eccomi qui.
Il consiglio che ti do è di lasciar perdere tutto subito, non ci uscire nemmeno a cena, nemmeno una seconda volta.
E te lo dico da persona che ci è passata, che ha scelto invece di frequentare un uomo sposato, senza figli almeno, ma cmq sposato.
E ancora adesso, a distanza di quasi dieci anni, ci soffro e ci sto male.
Era iniziato per gioco e mi ci sono ritrovata dentro completamente.
Non lasciano mai le mogli per noi, nn le lasciano mai...anche se dicono che nn hanno più niente con loro.
E tu ti ritroverai a vivere di briciole, di chiamate nascoste, ti ritroverai a stare male per una persona che alla sera tornerà a casa da sua moglie, per una persona che continuerà a fare la sua vita, senza pensare che invece sta rovinando la tua.
Lascialo perdere sin da subito, prima che possa succedere l'irreparabile.
Tu hai 25 anni ed hai tutta la vita davanti, non fare qualcosa che possa rovinartela per sempre.
Lui, a me, ha tolto la gioia di una relazione normale, la gioia di prendersi per mano, la gioia nel volere un futuro con una persona...fa che anche per te non sia la stessa cosa.
Ed anche se ora ti sembra un gioco, un qualcosa da vivere, un'occasione da cogliere, nn lo fare perchè poi te ne pentirai.
Lo dico perchè lo vivo sulla mia pelle ogni santissimo giorno.
Spero di esserti stata utile e spero di nn essere arrivata troppo tardi :up:


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2009)

*Niente é eterno*



Niente è eterno ha detto:


> Ciao Green Eyes,
> avevo deciso di non registrarmi al forum, mi piaceva leggere ma non volevo partecipare.
> Dopo aver letto il tuo post però mi sono iscritta, mi sono in qualche modo sentita tirata in ballo e non potevo non dirti quello che pensavo.
> Ed eccomi qui.
> ...


Benvenuta e grazie per la tua testimonianza.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Niente è eterno ha detto:


> Ciao Green Eyes,
> avevo deciso di non registrarmi al forum, mi piaceva leggere ma non volevo partecipare.
> Dopo aver letto il tuo post però mi sono iscritta, mi sono in qualche modo sentita tirata in ballo e non potevo non dirti quello che pensavo.
> Ed eccomi qui.



Benvenuta, "Niente è eterno"! Triste storia la tua, ma il tuo nick dovrebbe suggerirti che...niente è eterno, nemmeno la sofferenza per chi non ci merita!
Baci!


----------



## layla (1 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao GreenEyes84,
> come ti ha già detto chi mi ha preceduto, in queste storie una volta entrati (e tu mi sa che ci sei già dentro, almeno con la testa) ci si fa male. Fidati, io ti parlo non da traditore ma da uomo di 40 anni esatti sposato fino a pochi mesi fa, ora separato perchè non ho tollerato la relazione extraconiuale di mia moglie: di certo la mia è una storia diversa da quella in cui potresti trovarti tu ma in comune può avere le ceneri che ne deriveranno. Ci saranno solo macerie e niente rimarrà in piedi perchè, fidati, prima o poi a qualcuno di voi scapperà il polso e verrà a galla la verità.
> 
> I sentimenti sono molto importanti e vanno assecondati ma sono anche molto difficili da decifrare per cui prima di imbarcarti in questa avventura chiediti cos'è veramente a stimoltarti: è l'ebrezza di fare qualcosa di "illecito" o sei veramente attratta da lui? Pensa pure che le belle parole che riserva per Te sono sottratte alla moglie ed un uomo o donna che sia nella posizione di persona sposata non dovrebbe essere sleale nei confronti di chi ha scelto come compagno di vita: poi per carità ci sta tutto, quindi anche questo e non parlo per bigottismo o da tradito; capisco queste logiche ma da persona matura agirei diversamente.
> ...


Mi domando se le stesse riflessioni andrebbero riservate anche per chi, sposata, decide di vedere altro uomo, anch'egli sposato....
x voi si mettono cmq a repentaglio i sentimenti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Mi domando se le stesse riflessioni andrebbero riservate anche per chi, sposata, decide di vedere altro uomo, anch'egli sposato....
> x voi si mettono cmq a repentaglio i sentimenti?


 Se non sei una bambola gonfiabile, sì.


----------



## layla (1 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non sei una bambola gonfiabile, sì.


 Infatti, è proprio quello a cui non voglio andare incontro...
io la voglio prendere come una semplice boccata d'aria dalla routine...
lui fra l'altro, dopo il primo incontro mi ha precisato con noncuranza che, non si è mai affezionato alle donne con cui ha avuto rapporti extraconiugali, io, non vorrei mai affezionarmi perchè conoscendomi poi, mi faccio prendere..
Figuriamoci, e chi gli ha chiesto niente....
Non so, lui è secondo me il classico dongiovanni, simpatico e spiritoso...per quello mi sono lasciata avvicinare...vedremo un po'....


----------



## Amoremio (1 Marzo 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Mi domando se le stesse riflessioni andrebbero riservate anche per chi, sposata, decide di vedere altro uomo, anch'egli sposato....
> x voi si mettono cmq a repentaglio i sentimenti?


si


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Infatti, è proprio quello a cui non voglio andare incontro...
> io la voglio prendere come una semplice boccata d'aria dalla routine...
> lui fra l'altro, dopo il primo incontro mi ha precisato con noncuranza che, non si è mai affezionato alle donne con cui ha avuto rapporti extraconiugali, io, non vorrei mai affezionarmi perchè conoscendomi poi, mi faccio prendere..
> Figuriamoci, e chi gli ha chiesto niente....
> Non so, lui è secondo me *il classico dongiovanni, simpatico e spiritoso...*per quello mi sono lasciata avvicinare...vedremo un po'....


 = pirla


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2010)

Il classico simpatico e spiritoso, mi sono sempre chiesto cosa rende un uomo tale, si vede che deve suscitare molte risate quando si tira giù i pantaloni :carneval:


----------



## layla (2 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> = pirla


 chi io?
 e perchè?


----------



## layla (2 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il classico simpatico e spiritoso, mi sono sempre chiesto cosa rende un uomo tale, si vede che deve suscitare molte risate quando si tira giù i pantaloni :carneval:


 ...risate rilassanti....................


----------



## edward (2 Marzo 2010)

GreenEyes84 ha detto:


> *Lui è sposato.. perchè proprio a me?*
> 
> non voglio vittimizzarmi (ci mancherebbe!!!), non cerco comprensione.. puntualizzo cmq che nonostante tutto con la persona in questione non c'è mai stato nulla, di fisico.. no, non solo non siamo stati a letto insieme.. ma non ci siamo neanche sfiorati sebbene una sera, dopo tanta resistenza, ho accettato il suo invito a uscire insieme! dopo questo primo incontro, mi sono allontanata, non perchè lui non mi piacesse ma.. forse in me si è scatenato un meccanismo di auto-difesa.. generato dal fatto che in questa storia, soprattutto a lungo termine, non ci vedevo nulla di positivo perchè, diciamocelo, l'amante perde sempre! cmq sia.. durante questo periodo di distacco, lui non ha mollato la presa, anzi, mi ha scritto una lettera in cui mi dichiarava di aver perso la testa per me (strano, mi sono detta, visto che di concreto, ripeto, non c'è stato nulla).. vabbè in breve, ultimamente ci siamo risentiti e, tra una chiacchiera e l'altra, è riaffiorata l'idea di rivederci.. domani sera!!! il problema è che sono tentata ad acconsentire.. ma sento.. che sto facendo un grande errore.. per me, per lui, per sua moglie, per le sue bambine.. io ho 25 anni, lui 40, l'età non mi spaventa.. sono terrorizzata piuttosto dall'eventualità di ritrovarmi in un casino apocalittico.. e allo stesso tempo sono fortemente attratta da tutto ciò.. pardossale, no?? so già che molti di voi mi giudicheranno, ma posso garantirvi che nella vita MAI DIRE MAI.. lo dichiara a gran voce una che fino a poco tempo fa puntava il dito contro questo genere di situazioni e che adesso invece ci si sta ritrovando con tutte le scarpe!! se volete, insultatetemi.. chiedo però sincerità.. odio il finto perbenismo, i bigotti e i falsi religiosi.. cerco consigli onesti, di cuore, magari anche "bastonate" se possono servire.. ma sempre rispettandoci e con educazione..  grazie a tutti anticipatamente!


Bè almeno lui ti ha detto che è sposato,pensa che io "frequento" una ragazza che nemmeno lo sa.
Un consiglio?
Scappa! Mancheresti di rispetto a sua moglie e la sua famiglia...soprattutto a te stessa.
Se è sposato con lei e dice di esser impazzito per te,potrà farlo anche con altre.
Lo dico proprio io che predico bene e razzolo male ma se lo dico io.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2010)

layla ha detto:


> chi io?
> e perchè?


 NO, il tipo divertente ...tu... vedi tu... una che si fa affascinare da un pirla... ma succede a tante...


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Marzo 2010)

Intervengo anche io....quando mi iscrissi ad agosto ero logorroica...e ipovedente...e soffrivo di acusia...e avevo un infarto in atto...
ora non mi servon tante parole per dirtene una sola, dopo aver (scusa la leggerezza ma tanto le storie di quelle come noi si somiglian tutte, purtroppo, indipendentemente dai pezzi di pelle che ci lasciamo o costringiamo altri/e a lasciarci) letto solo metà del tuo I post ti dico: LASSALO PERDE!!!
Scappa... esci con le amiche...mangia gelati e pizze...vai al cinema...passeggia in un prato pieno di margherite...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Marzo 2010)

ciao tink
è sempre bello leggerti


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ciao tink
> è sempre bello leggerti


 Siete voi che siete belli... tutti/e...pure quelli/e brutti/e....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Siete voi che siete belli... tutti/e...pure quelli/e brutti/e....


:forza:


----------

